# Question about the Taurus .357 Model 627



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm looking to add a .357 to my collection. I was at first going to go a S&W 686 but PRICE :smt083
So I was at my local gun store and I see the Taurus Tracker .357 Model 627 (6" barrel) SS. Looks very nice and the price is much better. 
My question is: Is this gun say as good as a Ruger or Smith? Looks wise with the Ported barrel and it's sites it LOOKS real nice. 
I have been following the other thread posted here asking about the Taurus revolvers and their reliability and so far it has been mostly good. 
Your thoughts, Please.

Lateck,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, Taurus quality is no where near as good as Ruger or Smith. I'd swing buying a RUger if you can't afford the S&W.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Shipwreck;
Thanks for your input. 
I was hopeing for more information directly to the gun in question, but. 

Lateck,


----------

